# Copperhead Update....



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats. Looks like you hit you target price point! Got a tunnel hull? ;D Sorry inside joke.

I might be up in your area in a few weeks. Would like to see it.

Cheers

Capt. Jan

P.S. thank you for formatting your commercial post properly!  Some folks I have to help along the way.


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

This boat roolZ!!! Mel hit the ball out of the park with the design of the Copperhead. It does what he says it does... and that is a rare thing these days.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

LOOKS TIPPY


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## cfl_shallow (Apr 8, 2008)

Boat looks great! Especially for the price. One question though, how has the feedback been on the 25hp? Is it enough for 2 decent size fisherman or are you recommending upgrading to a 40hp?


----------



## greyhound (Oct 4, 2007)

The 25 is more than enough for 2 anglers. We will have a side console with a 50 on the water in a couple of weeks, which will represent the top edge of the design range for this hull. Also some tests with 15hp and 20's have been done at the low end and they work pretty well also.


----------



## mulletboy (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet looking boats! I can't wait until I am in the market again!


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

30 mph yesterday with the 25 and two people.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

How was the boat rigged? Tabs? Fuel, tackle, approx weight.


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

No tabs. No battery.  3 gal fuel. Two adults. Two gear bags. My gigantic behind.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

So the boat was rigged light... but the capt was a bit bottom heavy? ;D 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

> So the boat was rigged light... but the capt was a bit bottom heavy?  ;D
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan


As if that were a surprise


----------

